

FSF uses compliance FUD to push GPL v3 - jfruh
http://www.itworld.com/mobile-wireless/196001/fsf-uses-unproven-compliance-issue-promote-gplv3

======
JoshTriplett
That's an _amazingly_ poorly researched article. The post from Bradley Kuhn
that the news story links to mentions a lack of GPL violations _by Google_ ,
but then specifically points to "the wide-spread GPL violations related to
Android/Linux that Matthew Garrett has been finding."
(<http://www.codon.org.uk/~mjg59/android_tablets/>). The article ignores that
part and pervasively treats GPL violations in Android as "unproven".

------
tzs
No evidence of any Android vendor violating GPL? Really?

[http://lists.gpl-
violations.org/pipermail/legal/2010-May/001...](http://lists.gpl-
violations.org/pipermail/legal/2010-May/001992.html)

[https://freedom-to-tinker.com/blog/sjs/htc-willfully-
violate...](https://freedom-to-tinker.com/blog/sjs/htc-willfully-violates-gpl-
t-mobiles-new-g2-android-phone)

------
sciurus
For some more context, I've submitted Linux Weekly New's story on "Android and
the GPLv2 death penalty" at <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2912822>

